# bottle hopping



## Jazzman (27/4/15)

Hi Fellas,
I've been doing some experimenting with hops and small batches.
What I've come to like is; 
1 can Coopers green and 200 gms dextrose in 14 litres of water (this gives me a nice bitterness) and dry hopping toward the end of ferment.

What I'm considering is just fermenting out and popping a pellet or two in when bottling. I've dry hopped straight into the fermenter loose, and whilst l got a lot of green stuff in the bottle, it didn't worry me as it all sits on the bottom with the yeast when l pour.

My theory is I'll keep all the hoppy stuff in the bottle.

So, is this a good idea? And. 
How many hop pellets to a Grolsch bottle? I've read that 2g per litre is a good dry hop schedule. What does a hop pellet weigh? (my scales are kitchen and not really good down to single grams)

Thanks.


----------



## barls (27/4/15)

Dry Hopping In The Bottle - Aussie Home Brewer
Dry Hopping Bottles - Aussie Home Brewer
heres just two from the search


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/4/15)

I read elsewhere about someone doing a similar thing, albeit for different reasons. He put hop pellets of different varieties into bottles of Corona to get an idea of the difference between the varieties. If I recall correctly, he wasn't particularly happy with the outcome at all.


----------



## manticle (27/4/15)

Fizzy, fizzy, gush, gush.


----------



## yankinoz (27/4/15)

Craftbrewer sells "liquid hops," actually somewhat diluted hop oil, in several varieties. For what you want that's probably better than making hay in the bottles.


----------



## tugger (27/4/15)

http://youtu.be/KnAl-0rSIXQ


----------



## Jazzman (27/4/15)

thanks barls and everyone
Might go back to the old way
Oh well......


----------



## Spiesy (27/4/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> I read elsewhere about someone doing a similar thing, albeit for different reasons. He put hop pellets of different varieties into bottles of Corona to get an idea of the difference between the varieties. If I recall correctly, he wasn't particularly happy with the outcome at all.


Didn't Brew Dogs do this?


----------



## jyo (27/4/15)

Years ago I made a hop tea with some sort of American C hop and used a 10 ml syringe to inject a few longnecks of APA. Definitely worked well. You could set up a few different hop teas and go for gold on bottling day.

That way you don't get mega hop floaties in your bottles which _may_ be a cause for C02 nucleation points, therefore, possible gushing.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (27/4/15)

Spiesy said:


> Didn't Brew Dogs do this?


It probably was, I couldn't remember where I'd read it, but I don't think it worked very well.


----------



## Jazzman (28/4/15)

I've read the entire post by NickJD, linked by barls (thanks), and l think maybe the reason he had no problems with nucleation points (didn't know there was such a thing) is he used PET bottles and all the hop fragments sat down at the bottom of the little wells, covered by the yeast.

Anyway, I'll just keep doing it in the fermenter. 

Thanks to all who helped a newby on his quest to re-invent the wheel !


----------



## Grainer (28/4/15)

Not to mention all the crappy sediment and grassy taste


----------



## Spiesy (28/4/15)

Black Devil Dog said:


> It probably was, I couldn't remember where I'd read it, but I don't think it worked very well.


Actually, I think it was from the Bertus Brewery Blog - to trial new hops. And from memory, he found it to be a good way to gauge the dry hopping qualities of hops.


----------



## GalBrew (28/4/15)

I can tell you from experience that when you crack open the bottle it will gush like you have never seen. I tried this once and it shot straight into the ceiling.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (28/4/15)

Just did a quick search and found this, It's the Bertus one Spiesy mentioned above. He used Bud light and it did work pretty well. There must have been another one done by someone else, because I recall Coronas being used and a less than favourable outcome being the result.


----------

